# [SOLVED] AoE2 Help (yes, i know it's old)



## davidthegr8 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys, new here and I got a problem with Age of Empires 2.

So... I just got a new laptop for college (Lenovo Y650, it has Vista 64-bit on it) and I have Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings sitting around and thought it would be fun to play it again. I installed it, and it installed just fine. Every time I try to run it, it goes to the loading screen, the disk starts up, and it goes to the first cinematic. Then it minimizes after flickering black. I try to open it up again, and it minimizes after moving forward in the cinematic more. I get the error "The device driver is not ready" with "MCI Error" at the top of the box.

Things I have tried (that have not worked):
-Updating Video card drivers
-Updating sound card drivers
-compatibility mode with every choice on the list
-patched the game
-restarted the computer
-re-installed the game

I know it's not the disk since it runs fine on my friends computer. 

Thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: AoE2 Help (yes, i know it's old)*

hello and welcome to TSF
try this:



> 1. Install.
> 2. Ensure age2_x1.exe is running in windows xp compatiblity mode (right click, compatiblity)
> 3. ensure you have access to the install folder. right click – security – edit – select users – check full control.


----------



## davidthegr8 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: AoE2 Help (yes, i know it's old)*

Done. But it still doesn't work 

I'm thinking the MCI error is why, but I don't know how I would go about fixing that.


----------



## davidthegr8 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: AoE2 Help (yes, i know it's old)*

anybody?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: AoE2 Help (yes, i know it's old)*

the thing is that error is not related to Vista or Vista 64, so many players reported that the game works fine on Vista 64 bit
try this:
download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use it to uninstall the game and all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD
restart your laptop
now uninstall your current video drivers and try to use and older one (the oldest you have)
reinstall the game


----------



## davidthegr8 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: AoE2 Help (yes, i know it's old)*

that worked


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: AoE2 Help (yes, i know it's old)*

glad to hear that worked for you 
please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------



## davidthegr8 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: AoE2 Help (yes, i know it's old)*

Alright. It's still a bit buggy but hopefully it doesn't crap out again!


----------

